
The Pittsburgh Suspect’s Internet of Hate - nradov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/what-gab/574186/?single_page=true
======
eksemplar
America has a problem with right-wing terrorism. What I find the weirdest, as
a foreign outlooker is how it’s defended.

Nobody had any problems with ISIS getting censored off the internet, but these
right-wing nut jobs somehow have a right to spread their equally harmful
propaganda?

I don’t get it.

~~~
liftbigweights
> America has a problem with right-wing terrorism.

We really don't.

> What I find the weirdest, as a foreign outlooker is how it’s defended.

As a foreigner, what makes you think you know what america is really like?
Just because of the nonsense you see on the news?

> Nobody had any problems with ISIS getting censored off the internet

I did and many americans did. I don't believe in censorship. The easiest way
to combat extremism is to show it.

> but these right-wing nut jobs somehow have a right to spread their equally
> harmful propaganda?

If it is harmful, isn't it better to discuss it? To put it out in the open?

> I don’t get it.

My advice is to take a class in philosophy, history and educate yourself.
People who think like you are why nazi germany and the soviet union existed.

"Harmful propaganda" is the excuse every authoritarian uses to enslave their
people. "Harmful propaganda" is itself harmful propaganda.

How do the saudis silence lgbt? By saying it is harmful propaganda. How do the
chinese silence religion? By saying it's harmful propaganda. How do the
russians silence democratic advocates? By saying it is harmful propaganda.

If there is harmful propaganda, then lets bring it to light and expose it.
Only sneaky authoritarians with ulterior motives use "harmful propaganda" as
an excuse to curtail people's rights.

A vegan shot up youtube a few months ago. Is veganism harmful propaganda?
Should we ban all vegan content? Of course not.

Funnily enough, you have so much in common with the right-wingers you claim to
hate. They hate "harmful propaganda too" and want it censored.

~~~
malmsteen
The main argument against what you say is that you believe that a bad idea
will diseappear by itself if its in the open. Its not and theres thousands of
examples to show that it can propagates and contaminate parts large chunks of
society(historically: "gays are sicks", "blacks are not humans". More
recently: "jews control the world" is making a surprising comeback in parts of
europe).

Whereas when you silence it, it diseappear overnight and sometimes ots a good
thing. I personally think the "hate speech" classification and ban on is a
good thing. I dont agree full freedom of speech is a good thing.

I agree however that its stupid to associate too much killers with the
ideology they claim to belong. They are just psychos / weirdos most of the
time.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Gap is to Twitter what Boat is to Reddit.

The problem with pushing extremists to their own platform is that the readers
don't experience any countervailing views.

~~~
amaccuish
I see countervailing views to things like gay marriage all the time on
Twitter. I don't however need "countervailing" views for the extermination of
jews.

~~~
rkeene2
The world can become a better place if people who disagree about things talk
to each other.

[https://youtu.be/ORp3q1Oaezw](https://youtu.be/ORp3q1Oaezw)

